
Why Your Children's Television Program Sucks: Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - ourmandave
http://adequateman.deadspin.com/why-your-childrens-television-program-sucks-mickey-mou-1751547492
======
orionblastar
The shows are designed for young children, not adults. You won't get the humor
in them like choosing the hotdog to chew chew chew to summon a train. I
suppose a 3 year old would find that funny but an adult would not.

I felt the same for Barney and Teletubbies, it just felt stupid, but young
children loved it.

